# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  بعد عید مدرسه میرید یا نه ؟ ( نظرسنجی )

## saeid sharifzade

سلام بعد عید شما مدرسه میرید یا نه ؟ ( حتما در نظرسنجی شرکت کنید )

یه سوالی هم داشتم :  اگه مدیر مدرسه گیر بده که حتما باید بیاید مدرسه و ما نریم و اون لج کنه نهایت کاری که میتونه برعلیه ما انجام بده و بیشترین صدمه رو به ما بزنه چیه ؟!!!  از لحاظ نمره ای که فک نکنم کاری بکنه چون هم نمره هام خوبه هم اینکه اگه خیلی لج کنه و نذاره معلما نمره بالا بدن وقتی دیگه تو دانشگاه خوب قبول بشم دیگه نمیتونه کاری کنه بالاخره رئیس آموزش پرورش و امام جمعه و اینا نمیذارن بندازتمون !!!


من خودم شخصا اگه بکشنمم دیگه بعد عید مدرسه نمیرم کلی درسای پایم مونده که خوب نخوندم مدرسه هم که میرم نصف روزم میسوزه کار خاصی هم نمی کنیم .

----------


## پاپا پوریا

*

ما که سال چهارم کل بچه های تجربی و ریاضی مدرسمون هماهنگ کردیم دیگه بعد از عید نرفتیم اگه بچه هاتون پایه باشن هیچ موشکلی پیش نمیاد اما اگه نخاله داشته باشید همتون گیرید*

----------


## nasrin22

> *
> 
> ما که سال چهارم کل بچه های تجربی و ریاضی مدرسمون هماهنگ کردیم دیگه بعد از عید نرفتیم اگه بچه هاتون پایه باشن هیچ موشکلی پیش نمیاد اما اگه نخاله داشته باشید همتون گیرید*



آخ آخ از این نخله ها!!!خدا نصیب گرگ بیابون نکنه!!!

ماهم چن تا نخاله دارم تازه تمام معما به ما گفتن درستون تا بعد عید طول میکشه.ولی من که به شخصه نمیرم مدرسه جز اون درسایی که میدونم نرم ضرر میکنم وگرنه من که در کل مدرسه رفتنم وقت تلف کردنه .هیچ کدمشو گوش نمیدم

----------


## sina

خب چرا میرید سر کلاس ولی گوش نمیدید؟؟؟ 

به نظرمن اینجوری اصلا فایده نداره......بشینید خونه خودتون بخونید....هیچ اتفاقی هم نمیوفته.....مگه کارنامه ترم یکو نگرفتید؟؟؟

خب معلما چیکار کردن؟؟؟امن زمین سر کلاسش نرفتم مستمرمو 12 داد!!!البته نمیتونست بیشتر کم کنه!!چون پایانی 20 گرفتم تا سوزش در آد!!!خخخخ

کلیم تهدید  کرد درستو حذف میکنم و .... آخرشم هیچ کاری نکرد..... 

ته تهش بهتون مستمر کم میدن که چه اهمیتی داره؟؟؟شما معدلت 20 باشه ولی بمونی پشت کنکور چه فایده داره؟؟ولی حالا 15 شو ولی برو یه دانشگاه خوب........

ما تا اخر اسفند بشتر نمیریم.....ولی من تا ازمون بعدی کانون(9 اسفند) بیشتر نمیرم......
چون اکثر درسا یا تموم شدن یا تموم میشن یا کلاسشون ارزش رفتن نداره!

هیچ کسیم هیچ کاری نمتونه بکـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــنه!!!

----------


## Mehran93071

:Y (453):  ما که تمومیم  :Y (767):

----------


## saeid sharifzade

ما سالای قبل مدیرامون خیلی خوب بودن و خیلی با چهارمیا همکاری می کردن اما امسال افتادیم گیر یه مدیر بد قلق که البته قبلا هم معلم ادبیاتمون بود خیلی سختگیریای الکی میکنه یعنی یه سره رو اعصابه شاید الآنم این پست منو بخونه چون معمولا هرچی پشت سرش میگمیمو دودقه بعد میفهمه ! ولی مهم نیس آب از سر من یکی که گذشته .  خداوکیلی تز فکری رو ببین میگه شما اگه نیاید اولیا هم میگن ماهم نمیایم حالا ما بشینیم دوساعت براش بگیم بابا شما باید مثل مدیرای قبلی به بقیه بفهمونید قضیه چهارمیا با بقیه فرق داره مگه میفهمه ! میگه نه قانون مدرسه اینه که تا آخرش بیاید رئیس آموزش و پرورش منطقه گفته زیاد به چهارمیا سخت نگیرید اینا به حد کافی استرس دارن شما دیگه بهش اضافه نکنید ولی نه مرغ این بابا یه پا داره و اونم رعایت قانونای من درآوردیه که فقط و فقط به ضرر دانش آموزه . امسال من فقط کلاسای عمومی به دردم خورد چون تو خونه ماهی دوروز بیشتر عمومی نمیخونم تو کلاس که گوش بدم یادم میمونه ولی تخصصیا رو که خودم تو خونه با دی وی دی و کتاب همشو خوندم .

----------


## saeid sharifzade

تو معلما هم ادم معلم خوب داره معلم ناجورم داره مثلا معلم دیفرانسیل ما آقای صدوق یا معلم زبان ما آقای بهرامی که رتبه ی 11 کنکور زبان هم بودن خیلی انسان های روشنفکری هستن و هم خیلی خوب درس خودشونو میدن و علمشون زیاده هم اینکه با بچه ها رفیقن و اصلا کاری به دیر یا زود اومدن ما ندارن فقط میگن درصداتونو بالا بزنید مهم نیس بیاید سر کلاس ما نیاید ( البته زبونی نمیگن نیاید که مدیر به پر و پاشون بپیچه ولی اخلاقشون خیلی خوبه ) ولی بعضی دیگه از معلما هم مثل معلم شیمیمون که دکترا هم داره میگیره و کارشناسیشو از صنعتی شریف گرفته خیر سرش اسمشم دوس دارم بگم آقای کریمی اصلا همکاری نمیکنه یعنی هنوز مثل این معلمای ابتدایی و راهنمایی برا نیاوردن کتاب منفی میده یا مثلا میگه فلانی ادامشو بخونه !!! یا مثلا اگه 5 دقه دیر بریم سر کلاس میگه برو با معاون بیا !!! یعنی کارایی بچه بازی که در حد و اندازه یه معلم پیش دانشگاهی نیس .

----------


## Unknown Soldier

با شاگرد زرنگا و خوبای کلاستون برید و با مدیرتون توافق کنید که میخاید برید بخونید،درضمن اولیاء توم فراموش نشه.....اگه دیدین هم  نمیشه تا ساعت 10 برید مدرسه و بعدش بپیچونین

----------


## saeid sharifzade

آدم از اول نره بهتره اینه که بره بعد بپیچونه .  مدیر ما اگه با حرف و منطق و استدلال کوتاه میومد باید تا الآن زیر استدلالا و منطقای من کمر خم میکرد مشکل اینجاس که استدلال اون فقط قانونه !!!
تصمیممو قطعی گرفتم نمیرم مدرسه ته ته ته تهش یه معلما که خیلی بام لج داره و درسشم خیلی ضعیفم و کلا درسشو کنار گذاشتم برا کنکور نهایتش مستمر نمیده و میفتم که اونم تک ماده میکنم مهم اینه که میخوام رتبه زیر 2000 بشم چه اهمیتی داره یکی دوتاشو هم تک ماده کنم اینا که ارزشی نداره ( البته فک نکنم معلمامون اینکارو بکنن چون نوبت اولم هرجوری بود همه رو به 10 رسوندن ولی ته تهشو گفتم )

----------


## M o h a m m a d

هو ه ه ه ه ه ه
عید که تعطیلیم هیچی
من همین الانشم به مدیرمون گفتم نمیرم مدرسه البته نه کامل
چون هفته ای1بار این مدیرمون میزنگه خونه میگه بیا مدرسه ما تحت فشاریم:خخخخخ
________

منم میگم باشه تا هفته بعدش که باز بزنگه اونوقت یکی2روز میرم و بعدشم نمیرم :Yahoo (4): )
ولی کلا1توصیه بهتون دارم اگر معلمای مدرستون خوبه و بچه های کلاس شیطونی نمیکنن به نفعته که بری :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohammad74

مال ما هیچ کدوم به غیر از فیزیک تموم نمیشه!!!
بگو من چی کار کنم؟؟

----------


## سانیار

خوش به حال شماها من بیچاره پارسال بعد عید مدرسه که رفتم هیچ تا امتحانای خرداد هم مدرسه مجبور شدیم بریم مدرسه
باورتون نمیشه امتحانای داخلی رو بعد از کشوری دادیم بعدشم چون هفته ی آخر کل کلاس تعطیل کردیم و دوشنبه نرفتیم مدرسه فقط به خاطر اینکه درسا تموم شده بود وفقط دبیر شیمی میخواست امتحان بگیره ها 
دبیر شیمی مستمر بهم 11 داد یعنی بیشتر معدل من بخاطر همین شیمی کوفتی افت کرد 
بین امتحانا و کنکورمون فقط 20 رو فاصله افتاده بود :Yahoo (43):

----------


## zizi13

ما معلم زیستمون گفته فصل اخر احتمالن میمونه واسه بعد از عید...معلم ریاضی هم گفته تا اخرِ اردیبهشت باید بیاین!!!
بقیه معلما تقریبن اطمینان دادن که تا اخرِ سال تموم میکنن...
فکر کنم بعد از عید واسه زیستم که شده مجبور باشم یکی دو روز تو هفته مدرسه بریم.... :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nasrin22

> خب چرا میرید سر کلاس ولی گوش نمیدید؟؟؟ 
> 
> به نظرمن اینجوری اصلا فایده نداره......بشینید خونه خودتون بخونید....هیچ اتفاقی هم نمیوفته.....مگه کارنامه ترم یکو نگرفتید؟؟؟
> 
> خب معلما چیکار کردن؟؟؟امن زمین سر کلاسش نرفتم مستمرمو 12 داد!!!البته نمیتونست بیشتر کم کنه!!چون پایانی 20 گرفتم تا سوزش در آد!!!خخخخ
> 
> کلیم تهدید  کرد درستو حذف میکنم و .... آخرشم هیچ کاری نکرد..... 
> 
> ته تهش بهتون مستمر کم میدن که چه اهمیتی داره؟؟؟شما معدلت 20 باشه ولی بمونی پشت کنکور چه فایده داره؟؟ولی حالا 15 شو ولی برو یه دانشگاه خوب........
> ...


خب مجبوریم بریم.تازه ما یه روز همینطوری غیبت کنیم از نمره انضباطمون کم میکنن.مگه انضباط مهم نیس؟؟

امروز با مدیرمون صحبت کردیم که بعد عید نریم گرچه همه درسامون تا بعد عید ادامه داره.مدیرمونم گفت درموردش فک میکنم!!!!!!!!خخخخخخخ ولی من که نمیرم

----------


## nasrin22

وای خوش به حالتوننننننننننن چطوری دبیراتون درساشونو تموم کردن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ما که همشون گفتن تا اردیبهشت تموم نمیشه.خیلی نامردن واقعااااااااااااا!!!شده خودمم بخونم دیگه سرکلاساشون نمیرم!!

----------


## soroosh_tfa

ما که تعطیلیم... خود مدرسه گفته نیاین... :Y (553):  :Y (553):

----------


## icon

واسه ما فیزیک و دیفرانسیل و احتمالا هندسه تحلیلی واسه بعد عید هستن. اینارو که نمیشه پیچوند

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> آدم از اول نره بهتره اینه که بره بعد بپیچونه .  مدیر ما اگه با حرف و منطق و استدلال کوتاه میومد باید تا الآن زیر استدلالا و منطقای من کمر خم میکرد مشکل اینجاس که استدلال اون فقط قانونه !!!
> تصمیممو قطعی گرفتم نمیرم مدرسه ته ته ته تهش یه معلما که خیلی بام لج داره و درسشم خیلی ضعیفم و کلا درسشو کنار گذاشتم برا کنکور نهایتش مستمر نمیده و میفتم که اونم تک ماده میکنم مهم اینه که میخوام رتبه زیر 2000 بشم چه اهمیتی داره یکی دوتاشو هم تک ماده کنم اینا که ارزشی نداره ( البته فک نکنم معلمامون اینکارو بکنن چون نوبت اولم هرجوری بود همه رو به 10 رسوندن ولی ته تهشو گفتم )


ولی خداییش الان که میخای نری .... بشین استفاده کن که پشیمون نشی

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> واسه ما فیزیک و دیفرانسیل و احتمالا هندسه تحلیلی واسه بعد عید هستن. اینارو که نمیشه پیچوند


نه دیگه داداش .... شما حتما باید مشرف بشید به مدرسه بعد عید....درسا تخصصی تونم هستا .... واسه هندسه تحلیلی بشین فقط تمرینا کتابو حل کن که راحت نمرشو میاری....من خودم جواب تمرینارو گرفتم از ی دبیر شیرازی،خیلی قشنگ گفته بود....رفتم سر جلسه از همه هم بیشتر شدم.18آوردمش

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> خب مجبوریم بریم.تازه ما یه روز همینطوری غیبت کنیم از نمره انضباطمون کم میکنن.مگه انضباط مهم نیس؟؟
> 
> امروز با مدیرمون صحبت کردیم که بعد عید نریم گرچه همه درسامون تا بعد عید ادامه داره.مدیرمونم گفت درموردش فک میکنم!!!!!!!!خخخخخخخ ولی من که نمیرم


نمره انصباط؟
خدایش فک میکنی مهمه؟
 :Y (678):

----------


## ebi18

واسه ما درسا قبل سال جدید تمومم بشه من تا خرداد میرم مدرسه!اصن نمیشه خونه درس خوند همش میرم نت :Yahoo (21):

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

بله
چون درسا تموم نشدن

----------


## mohammad74

من دیگه میخوام از الان دیگه سر زنگ های دینی و ادبیات نرم حیف که زبانم اصلا خوب نیست مگرنه سر کلاس اونم نمیرفتم!!
اختصاصی ها همشون عقبیم به جز فیزیک که فصل 7 هستیم

----------


## icon

> نه دیگه داداش .... شما حتما باید مشرف بشید به مدرسه بعد عید....درسا تخصصی تونم هستا .... واسه هندسه تحلیلی بشین فقط تمرینا کتابو حل کن که راحت نمرشو میاری....من خودم جواب تمرینارو گرفتم از ی دبیر شیرازی،خیلی قشنگ گفته بود....رفتم سر جلسه از همه هم بیشتر شدم.18آوردمش


دبیر گسستمون جالبه. فصل 6 گسسترو به نظر خودش کامل درس داد. بعد یه دفعه پرید فصل 8 . اونو تو نیم ساعت تمام کرد. هفته بعدم ازش امتحان میگیره.
فصل 7 رو گفت میخواد عمدا بعد عید درس بده.
قبل از اینکه فصل 7 رو درس بده میخواد ازش امتحان هم بگیره. 
ما علاوه بر سهمیه منطقه 3 یه سهمیه هم واسه یه تعداد معدودی از دبیرامون میخوایم.
حالا جدا از بحث مگه تجربی هندسه تحلیلی داره؟

----------


## pooryakharatha

من که از اول مدرسه نرفتم ، کمسیون تشکیل دادم غیرحضوری گرفتم و از نتیجه ش هم خیلی راضیم ، مدرسه های دولتی فقط وقت آدمو هدر میده
بعدشم اگه کسی نره فوقش اینه که همه امتحاناش میافته شهریور ماه 
پس بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم کلا نرید

----------


## nasrin22

> نمره انصباط؟
> خدایش فک میکنی مهمه؟


شنیدم بعضی دانشگاه ها به نمره انضباط گیر میدن.نمیدونم تا چه حد درسته

----------


## viewy

> بعدشم اگه کسی نره فوقش اینه که همه امتحاناش میافته شهریور ماه


برا انتخاب رشته و دانشگاه و اینا مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟؟
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
اگه اخراج کنن،میشه یه مدرسه ی دیگه ثبت نام کرد؟؟؟!*

----------


## Amirio

مگه خر سرمو گاز گرفته؟ :Y (683): 

ان شا الله 26 اسفند تا 12 فروردین قرنطینه مدرسه دکتر حسابی! بعدش تو خونه.....!

مگه شهر های دیگه میرن مدرسه؟؟؟؟

و من الله توفیق....

التماس دعای فرج......

----------


## chanter

بجز شيمي و حساب بقيه درسا تموم ميشه تا عيد......
ولي من كلا ديگه نميرم حتي اگه همه درسا هم مونده باشه

----------


## pooryakharatha

> برا انتخاب رشته و دانشگاه و اینا مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟؟
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *
> اگه اخراج کنن،میشه یه مدرسه ی دیگه ثبت نام کرد؟؟؟!*


راستش دوستم که از اول سال نیومد و براش ترک تحصیل زدن بعد پیگیری کردیم گفتن میشه همه امتحانا رو شهریور داد ، حالا شما هم از مدیرتون بپرس ببین چی میگه یا برو اداره اموزش و پرورش 
در کل کسی دانشگاه قبول شه گیر بهش نمیدن

----------


## lilyan7

قضیه نعطیلی بعد عید ک واسه مدرسه ما مساله ای ست کاملا بدیهی!!!

همه ی دبیرا تا یه فهته قبله عید درسارو تموم می کنن...

دبیرا بعده عید وظیفشونه سره کلاس باشن! حالا اگه ما مشکلی داشتیم میریم واس رفعه اشکال!!!

----------


## strider

مدرسه هاتون اصلا هماهنگ نیستنا!
تو سالی که من پیش دانشگاهی بودم، همه درس ها قبل عید تموم شد، عید هم رفتیم اردو علمی، بعد از عید هم هر هفته دو سه روز میرفتیم مدرسه یه آزمون میدادیم و رفع اشکال میکردیم و برمیگشتیم.
۶۰ نفرمون هم زیر ۱۰۰۰ شدند...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## abbys

من که کلا اگر حالشو داشته باشم ا بار توهفته میرم مدرسه وبقیه را میپیچانم  چه برسه به بعد از عید مدرسمونم هتله کسی کار بهمون نداره عوضش میشینم تو خونه درس میخونم یه تستم بخونی بهتره تا بری مدرسه و قتتو تلف کنی

----------


## Mehran93071

> مدرسه هاتون اصلا هماهنگ نیستنا!
> تو سالی که من پیش دانشگاهی بودم، همه درس ها قبل عید تموم شد، عید هم رفتیم اردو علمی، بعد از عید هم هر هفته دو سه روز میرفتیم مدرسه یه آزمون میدادیم و رفع اشکال میکردیم و برمیگشتیم.
> ۶۰ نفرمون هم زیر ۱۰۰۰ شدند...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Yahoo (39):  سمپاد بود؟

----------


## Farzaneh15

*مـن ترم اول به بعد دوبـآر مدرسـه رفتـم و اونم واسه دیدن یکی از دوستـآم ...

بـآور میکنیـد کـآرنـآمه رو هم نگـرفتم ... ولی میدونم انظباطم 19.30 واسه غـآیبـآم ...


*

----------


## nasrin22

> هو ه ه ه ه ه ه
> عید که تعطیلیم هیچی
> من همین الانشم به مدیرمون گفتم نمیرم مدرسه البته نه کامل
> چون هفته ای1بار این مدیرمون میزنگه خونه میگه بیا مدرسه ما تحت فشاریم:خخخخخ
> ________
> 
> منم میگم باشه تا هفته بعدش که باز بزنگه اونوقت یکی2روز میرم و بعدشم نمیرم)
> ولی کلا1توصیه بهتون دارم اگر معلمای مدرستون خوبه و بچه های کلاس شیطونی نمیکنن به نفعته که بری


چطططووووریییییی؟؟؟؟من با اینکه شاگرد زرنگ کلاسمونم ولی مدیر موافقت نمیکنه گفته راجع بهش فک میکنم ببینم بعد عید چی میشه!!!

کلاسای ما اصلا بازدهی نداره

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> چطططووووریییییی؟؟؟؟من با اینکه شاگرد زرنگ کلاسمونم ولی مدیر موافقت نمیکنه گفته راجع بهش فک میکنم ببینم بعد عید چی میشه!!!
> 
> کلاسای ما اصلا بازدهی نداره


نمیخواستم بگم آخه ریا میشه
ولی من از مدیرمون آتو دارم:خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## maryaam_M5R

کلاس ما همه پایه بودن از اواسط اسفند تعطیل کردیم نمیرفتیم البته به جز چند نفری (به قول دوستان نخاله خخ)
مدیر هم کاریمون نداشت.چون دبیرای مدرسمون افتضاح بودن.مدیر هم حقو به ما میداد :Yahoo (94): 
البته دبیر ریاضی وعمومیا خوب بودن.

----------


## newplanet

مدرسه ما از آبان تعطیله!!!!

----------


## mahdiroostaei

ما که مدرسمون موظف کرده تمام معلم ها رو که تا 25اسفند باید تمام درسها تموم بشه

----------


## ALONE MAN

*همگی موفق باشید*

----------


## saeid sharifzade

> مدرسه هاتون اصلا هماهنگ نیستنا!
> تو سالی که من پیش دانشگاهی بودم، همه درس ها قبل عید تموم شد، عید هم رفتیم اردو علمی، بعد از عید هم هر هفته دو سه روز میرفتیم مدرسه یه آزمون میدادیم و رفع اشکال میکردیم و برمیگشتیم.
> ۶۰ نفرمون هم زیر ۱۰۰۰ شدند...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


استرایدر استادایی که برا ما همایش گذاشتن چن تاشون آمار آورده بودن میگفتن تو این سه سال اخیر بیشترین تعداد زیر 1000 در یک سال مال دبیرستان انرژی اتمی بوده که سال 91 تعداد 47 تا زیر 1000 داشته بعدشم علامه حلی با 42 تا اونوقت شما کجا بودی که 60 تا زیر 1000 داشتید ؟!!!!!!!
یعنی خالی بستی در حد المپیک ...

----------


## strider

> استرایدر استادایی که برا ما همایش گذاشتن چن تاشون آمار آورده بودن میگفتن تو این سه سال اخیر بیشترین تعداد زیر 1000 در یک سال مال دبیرستان انرژی اتمی بوده که سال 91 تعداد 47 تا زیر 1000 داشته بعدشم علامه حلی با 42 تا اونوقت شما کجا بودی که 60 تا زیر 1000 داشتید ؟!!!!!!!
> یعنی خالی بستی در حد المپیک ...


من سال ۸۸ کنکور دادم.
تا وقتی از چیزی مطمئن نشدی با این قطعیت و انقدر توهین آمیز نظر نده. خوب نیست.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## h25os12

اگه چن روز بجای نرفتن ب مدرسه نشستی مثل بچه ی ادم درس خوندی،نرو...ولی اگه نخوندی بروووووو....از من ب شما گفتن:این اخرا رو بشینین مثل بچه ی ادم درس بخونین...جواب میده...دیدم ک میگم...نخونین تو پاچتون میره....ازh25os12گفتن...

----------


## doctor Z

من از آبان مدرسه نرفتم (ب جز امتحانا) عید پیشکش....  مدیرمون گفت انظباط بت 7 میدم گفتم 1 بده از اون موقع دیگه زیارتشون نکردم

----------


## Mehran93071

> من از آبان مدرسه نرفتم (ب جز امتحانا) عید پیشکش....  مدیرمون گفت انظباط بت 7 میدم گفتم 1 بده از اون موقع دیگه زیارتشون نکردم


تو انظباط هم کسی میوفته؟

----------


## nasrin22

> نمیخواستم بگم آخه ریا میشه
> ولی من از مدیرمون آتو دارم:خخخخخخخخخ


ایوووووولللللللللللل باباااااااااااااا دمت گرم!!!

----------


## nasrin22

> من از آبان مدرسه نرفتم (ب جز امتحانا) عید پیشکش....  مدیرمون گفت انظباط بت 7 میدم گفتم 1 بده از اون موقع دیگه زیارتشون نکردم


اگه لج کنه مطمئن باش میتونه کم کنه جز موارد انضباطیه غیبت.بعد دانشگاه که قبولت نمیکنن هیچی تازه مشروط میشی باید دوباره پیشو بخونی چون انضباط که امتحان شهریور نداره خخخخخخخخخخ فک کن شهریور بخوای بری ببینن بچه منظبتی شدی یا نه خخخخخخخ

----------


## strider

> بچه ها معدل پیش دانشگاهی که تو کنکورو دانشگاه  تاثیرری نداره داره؟


تو کنکور نه، اما تو دانشگاه تاثیر داره.
اگر نمره ات تو بعضی درس ها کمتر از حد نصاب دانشگاه باشه باید واحد پیش نیاز بگذرونی.
این واحد ها هم تو جمع واحد حساب نمیشن و عملا یکی دو ترم وقتت تلف میشه و از هم دوره ای هات عقب میفتی و یک سال دیرتر فارغ التحصیل میشی.
 درسی رو که الان درست نخونی، تو دانشگاه مجبورت میکنن درست بخونی.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Parsa-MB

یه سوال میشه سال چهارم اصلا مدرسه نرفت خود ادم تو خونه درسارو بخونه ولی امتحانای ترم اول و دوم بده ؟قبلا فکرکنم همچین چیزی بود ولی دیگه نمیدونم الان هست یا نه. بخدا مدرسه رفتن وقت تلف کردنه

----------


## -ava-

ماریاضی وفیزیکمون تابعدازعیدمیکشه...ولی تاصدسال نمیرم   فوق فوقش مستمر کم میدن که اونم برام مهم نی
اگه برم نصف روزم به بادرفته.....
من خودم ریاضی روخوندم تاآخرش....فیزیک هم میخونم.... :Y (602):  :Y (602):  :Y (602):

----------


## tirbad

ما که کلا بعد عید پیش دانشگاهی تعطیله. ولی اگه درستون قویه و مدرسه میگه باید بیاین شما نرین چون مدرسه اگه بخواد به شما اجازه نده نهایی شرکت کنین سطح علمی مدرسه میاد پایین و آبروی خودش میره. برای ما که همینه خیلی از زنگ هارو نمیرفتم تهدیدم زیاد کردن ولی هیچ کدومو اجرا نکردن.

----------


## tirbad

اگه هم کلا نمیخواین برین پروندتونو ببرین مدرسه غیر حضوری

----------


## Parsa-MB

> اگه هم کلا نمیخواین برین پروندتونو ببرین مدرسه غیر حضوری


فقط تو تهرانه یا تو شهرستان هم هست؟

----------


## MJavadD

این بحثی که میگن اگه نیاین از امتحانا محرومتون میکنیم دیگه نیست و چنین کاری نمیتونن بکنن فقط میتونن مستمر و انضباط رو کم بدن

----------


## tirbad

> فقط تو تهرانه یا تو شهرستان هم هست؟


من که تو گرگان زندگی میکنم چند تا مدرسه غیر حضوری داریم. همه نمره های ترمتم بیست میدن:d

----------


## J A V A D

هیش کدوم آخ دیگه بچه مردسه ای نیستم  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## abc

نه!!!!!
کی میره مدرسه!!

----------


## sis413

ماکه دومیم میریم ولی چارمیانمیان

----------


## sina

من تو صفحه های اول این تاپیک گفتم ک از 9 اسفند دیگه نمیرم! و نرفتم ولی خداییش الان تو خونه بدجور حوصلم سررفته!!! دلم واسه دوستام تنگ شده! اشکام دراومد :Yahoo (4): :yahoo (4):
دلم بدجور لک زده واسه بعضی از کلاسا .بخصوص اونایی ک معلماشون خیلی پایه بودن و میگفتیم و میخندیدیم!:yahoo (2):
ای کسایی ک سال چهارمید!!: دیگه چ بخوایم چ نخوایم دبیرستان واسه خودمون تموم شده!  :Yahoo (68): 
هی روزگار!!!! پیر شدیم رفت پی کارش! :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (13): :yahoo (2):

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

فقط دیفرانسیل و شیمی ... چون هنوز مونده و خیلی هم مهمن

----------


## saeid sharifzade

من خودم از 9 اسفند دیگه مدرسه نرفتم خدارو شکر از وقتی مدرسه نرفتم مدام از برنامم جلو هستم و وقت کم نمیارم و کمتر خسته میشم .

آخر هفته هاهم ساعت 10 تا 12 شب با بچه ها همکلاسیا میریم سالن فوتسال .

----------


## faezeh_r

من الانم به اجبار میرم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## pMn

*30%بچه های ما از ترم اول به بعد نیومدن  1-2 نفرم که از اول سال  نمیومدن :/ یه هفته بعدِ ترم اول فقط شیمی و دیفرانسیل میرفتیم  اونم 10-12 نفر بودیم از هفته قبلم هیجکی انگار نرفته سره کلاس ...

اینا به کنار ترم 1 اَم مدیر ما اجازه داده بود سره کلاس نریم ولی باید تو مدرسه درس میخوندیم ( تو آزمایشگاه)

فقط محض سوزش d:*

----------


## -Sara-

ما کتابامون تموم شده فقط زیست مونده ک اونم یکشنبه تمومه..یکشنبه  هم تعطیل...ولی چقد زود گذشت همه چی.. :Yahoo (19):

----------


## amirhoseing79

مدارس شما چه سرعتی دارن انقدر زود تموم کردن  :Yahoo (21):  مدرسه ما برای چهارما سه بار تاحالا دبیر ادبیات عوض شده و عربی هم ناتموم رها شده.درسا رو هم تموم نمیکنن چون میگن بچه ها دیگه نمیان مدرسه .سال پیش اخرای خرداد دیدم هنوز چهارما میان مدرسه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## kurdish boy

ما که پارسال میرفتیم مدرسه هم کارخاصی نمیکردیم یادش بخیر با معلم فیلم جان ویک و یوری بویکا رو نگاه کردیم البته ماه اسفندو میگم اما چندتا نخاله بودند روز بعد 13فروردین رفتن مدرسه و معلم ریاضی انتگرال رو درس داد خدا ازشون نگذره الان هم تو انتگرال کمی مشکل دارم ولی مهم نیس مهم اینهnever...give...up

----------


## biomarshal

من پیش انسانی ام
بیشتر بچه هامون بعد امتحانای دی تعطیل کردن نیومدن
دیگه بعد عید هیچ کدوم از پیش دانشگاهی های مدرسمون نمیان کلا ما که تعطیلیم
مدیر پدیر هم کاری نداره

----------


## _Fateme_

با اینکه فارغ التحصیلم ولی اگه درسا قبل عید تمومه دیگه واسه چی برین 

معلما که باید بیان ولی اگه شما برید جز وقت تلف کردن چیزی دیگه ای عایدتون نمیشه

----------


## _shayan_

تا قبل عید فیزیک پایه تموم میشه و 
تــــمــــــام :Y (504):

----------


## unlucky

ب نظرم برید  :Yahoo (21): 

درسا تموم شده میتونین به معلمتون تست بگین حل کنه
یا نکات کنکوری بگه  :Yahoo (9): 

البته اگه با سواد بود
اگ نبود که نرین  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## dadash

سلام
منم به زور میرم امروز 5 نفر از کلاسمون نیومده بودن معاون زنگ زد همشونو اورد مدرسه یهنی مدرسه ما که درس نیست فقط خوش گذرونی هست با این حال مدیر مجبور کرده تا 25 اسفند بریم مدرسه و بهد عید هم تا 31 فروردین بریم اما مدرسه خسته کننده و کسل کننده هست و هر روز تا ساعت 14:30 تو مدرسه هستیم بخدا دیگه تحملشو نداریم نمیدونم چیکار کنم!!!! :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## ℰ𝒽𝑠𝑎𝑛

دومیها و سومیها هم نرن  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## aidaa

یادش ب خیر مارو پارسال تا آخر خرداد کشوندن مدرسه 
تازه از بعد عید همون ی روز تعطیل هفتمونم میگرفتن ...
تازه عربیم تموم نشد ..
مدرسه ی خوبی داشتیم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## amir_usj

حاجی ما قبل عید نمی رفتیم بعد عید بریم چی کار کنیم ؟

----------


## vahidz771

هفته ای یه روز ! دیفرانسیل ( رفع اشکال و این چیزا :Yahoo (106):  )

----------


## dadash

سلام بچه ها امیدوارم حال همگیتون خوب باشه
شنبه و روزای بعد از اون کسی هست بره مدرسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
کیا میرن مدرسه شنبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mo3n

سلام من خودم نظرم اینکه ادم نره ولی بعضی کلاسای تخصصی رو که توش مشکل داره رو یکی در میون بره 
یا کلا با کلاس هماهنگ کنید که کسی نره 
چون یه واقعیت تو مدرسه وقت کشی زیاده 
من خودم راحت تر و  بهتر از مدرسه هم میتونم بخونم  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Hans_Landa

سلام . بستگی داره که مباحث تموم شده باشه یا نه. اگه تموم شده که نرو به نظرم مگر اینکه اردوی مطالعاتی بزارن بعد از عید که مدرسه خوندن ممکنه برات بهتر باشه. اگه هم تموم نشده و معلمات خوبن خُب برو مدرسه.  :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mohammad113

تو پیش دانشگاهی باید طبق معمول هر روز هفته رو بری مدرسه یا روزایی هست که تعطیل باشی؟ اگه هست کدوم روزا؟

----------

